# 400 acres greene/taliafero county   trophy managed 15 yrs  just came available



## mikedurham (Oct 8, 2019)

was just informed present club not renewing due to family problems     adjoins 5500 acres with 12 members   land is prime with quality deer turkey hogs  and duck swamp     had food plots last year 
have photos of quality deer       who ever leases wll be required to manage as well

no power on property   camp ground near by  

lease 12 months  $7500

ask for mike 
706 318 1770


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 8, 2019)

are you saying $7,500 for 400 acres?


----------



## mailman6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thatis what he is saying.  ONLY 18.75 an acre and no electricity.


----------



## mikedurham (Oct 9, 2019)

leased   thanks mike


----------

